# Our other pet



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of one of our other pets, a beardie named Puff. He is about 5-6 years old. The worm is a hornworm which we give to him once in a blue moon as a treat along with a pinky here and there. He mainly eats veggies most of the time with some crickets thrown in.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

What a cutie! That hornworm looks delicious


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

MMmmm... Teal and stripes.

Good name too, Puff, lol.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

were do you get the hornworms from?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've never seen a worm like that before


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

He's very handsome! And looks like he enjoyed his treat. Silk worms are also good for them, but I know they are hard to find.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks very cool. Looks like he's smiling in the last shot.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

He's so freakin' adorable it makes me want one!! If I didn't have my tegu... Where do you get hormworms btw? I've only been able to find silkies, mealies and kings....


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

haha the last pic he's like.... ( AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that was good)


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

We get the hornworms from Roger's. 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

how come i never saw this guy when i was over there.

hes awesome dude!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

super deluxe cute :O)


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm.. Looked like great meal , big smile ( Reminds me of a Garfield smile....."I ate the whole thing" ) and then big burps of satisfaction


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

fear factor last night, they all had to eat up to 10 of those...they looked pretty juicy ! yum!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

hehehehe...i have to read a little slower. i was kinda shocked when i first saw the worm...i was like wth? pet worm? alright...that's different, that's cool. so i scroll down...and then...holy crap!...that lizard's stomping on your pet worm!! oh no! he's eating it!! lol! i had to reread it...ahhhhhhh!! anyways...he looks like he enjoyed it! i gotta good laugh from it!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i see worm guts on the carpet.... oooo oooo lol


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO!!
Looks just like Gavinder!!
Nice shots Aaron
Cheers!!!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, thanks Don


----------



## Orca (Apr 28, 2010)

bingerz said:


> hehehehe...i have to read a little slower. i was kinda shocked when i first saw the worm...i was like wth? pet worm? alright...that's different, that's cool. so i scroll down...and then...holy crap!...that lizard's stomping on your pet worm!! oh no! he's eating it!! lol! i had to reread it...ahhhhhhh!! anyways...he looks like he enjoyed it! i gotta good laugh from it!


Haha, that's what I was thinking, too. "Hmm, that's an interesting pet...oh...it's FOOD for the pet!" 
Great pics, looks like he really enjoyed it!


----------

